# unable to install remaining packages after fresh installation on vmware,virtualbox



## rupeshforu3 (Feb 17, 2013)

I am trying to install FreeBSD AMD64 version9 on vmware workstation9, virtualbox and I have performed initial steps after that when I tried to install remaining packages using sysinstall I am getting the following error:


```
unable to transfer the base distribution from cd0
Do you want to retrieve it again.
```

I have tried to install packages using sysinstall in various ways but never succeeded like 

1) after performing initial steps it asked whether to enter into shell there I selected yes and issued sysinstall to install packages and got the above error.

2) after restarting the system I issued the command *sysinstall* to install packages and got the same error.

I have tried the installation in both vmware workstation9, virtualbox. but none succeeded and getting same error for both.

My host operating system is Fedora X86-64.

Please help me to install FreeBSD AMD64 version 9 on either vmware workstation9 (if possible) or virtualbox  or any other virtual machine software.

Regards,
Rupesh.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 17, 2013)

sysinstall(8) can not install FreeBSD 9 packages.  The paths have changed, and sysinstall is obsolete.  Please stop using it.  See the Handbook for methods to install ports and packages: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------

